# do you know what this is? (missing fisherman, active search and rescue, Galveston)



## USCG_Sector_Houston (Nov 26, 2012)

http://imgur.com/7WELuB6


This is the subject current SAR case near Bolivar by the US Coast Guard. Please call 713.678.9055 with any infomation.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

your pic didn't post. PM me if you need help or an email to send it to so I can add it.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Gilberts boat

Welcome USCG_Sector_Houston


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

The latest skiff from bass pro shop......designed by aggies.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

An outhouse door off a Tuna boat??


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Box*



USCG_Sector_Houston said:


> http://imgur.com/7WELuB6
> 
> 
> This is the subject current SAR case near Bolivar by the US Coast Guard. Please call 713.678.9055 with any infomation.


Almost looks like a culling box off a shrimp boat but not for sure. Gater


----------



## mley1 (Feb 22, 2009)

roundman said:


>


I know exactly what that is. It is a home made boat that was used by an oriental gentleman to fish out of. Me, and 3 friends were fishing over near the trash just North of the Bolivar ferry landing a week or two back. We saw him fishing out of it near that trash. He was between the shore line and rebar sticking out of the water, and just South of the sunken barge there. He was closer to the rebar than the shore line. He was doing well catching fish too. We commented on how we couldn't believe he was out there fishing out of essentially a box. We didn't know what it was, and it looked strange with him in it catching fish. And, he was using a strange fishing pole that did not have a reel on it, and it had some kind of pulley or something on the end of it, almost like a cane pole.

When we left the area he was doing find, and still catching fish. He even he held one up for us to brag a bit on it's size.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

1/2 of a floating drug box


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

It looks like Ribbonfishman's boat .


----------



## mley1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I just got off the phone with USCG. They had no idea that the older gentleman was using that as a boat. They thought maybe a fisherman was using it as a fish box. But, he wasn't. He was actually sitting in the thing using it as a fishing boat. Sad to hear that he is missing.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

mley1 said:


> I just got off the phone with USCG. They had no idea that the older gentleman was using that as a boat. They thought maybe a fisherman was using it as a fish box. But, he wasn't. He was actually sitting in the thing using it as a fishing boat. Sad to hear that he is missing.


Dropped you some green, hopefully your info will help!


----------



## mley1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Ducatibilt said:


> Dropped you some green, hopefully your info will help!


Thanks. I sure hope the info I gave helps. I hate to lose any fisherman. That fella was awesome at catching fish with his cane poles. He was catching them pretty well out of that little boat. We were impressed. I sure hope they find him well. The supervisor I talked with said my info was helpful as they really had no idea where he had been, or who he was, or even if it was only one person. They had nothing to go on. They thought perhaps a wade fisherman was using it as a fish box.

If you look in the picture, on the right side, you can see one of the cane poles he was using to fish with.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Maybe he had a problem and fell overboard, it sounds like it.


----------



## mley1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Trouthappy said:


> Maybe he had a problem and fell overboard, it sounds like it.


Could be. We were concerned that he may get swamped by a large wave from the ships that travel the channel. But, that little boat just sort of bobbed up and down like a cork anytime a wave came through. The boat was so small though that it could have been anything that may have swamped it. Plus, like you said, he may have had some kind of problem and went over board. I don't know how old he was. But, just guessing I'd say he was over 50, perhaps a lot over. He may have had a health issue, heart attack or something. There ain't no telling.

This is gonna bother me till I hear what happened to him. When we left him he was doing good, and catching fish.


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

He was at the barges almost every time i was there. Hope all is ok


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

maybe he just stashed that little thing around there somewhere, and it just floated out into the channel? Good lord willing, he's at home watching TV with no idea people are looking for him...


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

mley1,

Did the CG tell you anything over the phone regarding how they became involved in this ????

Was a missing person reported to them ? 

The OP mentioned that this is a current Search and Rescue operation.


----------



## mley1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Whipray said:


> maybe he just stashed that little thing around there somewhere, and it just floated out into the channel? Good lord willing, he's at home watching TV with no idea people are looking for him...


Lets hope so.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Maybe some of the fish markets in Kemah know him?


----------



## mley1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Bluewaterbound said:


> mley1,
> 
> Did the CG tell you anything over the phone regarding how they became involved in this ????
> 
> ...


No they didn't. I just past along my info and what I had seen of the fisherman. They never told me how the USCG got involved, or why they had initiated the search. As I was talking with them on the phone the supervisor said they were in the area of Bolivar currently and actively searching for whoever had been using the little boat. But, he did say that they had no idea who it was, or whether or not it had been used as a boat. He was surprised to hear me say that it was a person actually sitting in it and using it as a fishing boat. The USCG had no clue that the little box had been used as a boat. They said that they were thinking a wade fisherman was using it as a fish box. I had to reassure them that the old fella was indeed using it as a fishing boat, and I saw him sitting in it catching fish from it. I told the supervisor about the cane poles he used, and that there was still one cane pole in the boat in the picture they had posted.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm not very good at using the seach method on here Marty , but there's a fairly clear photo of him fishing for Ribbon fish in Offat's here somewhere. It's good to see you on here , but not under these circumstances .


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I fished there Saturday and there was an Oriental guy in a wooden box about twice as big as that barrel. He was using some short heavy rods and cut bait. Maybe he just got a bigger boat.
Pat


----------



## mley1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Paul Marx said:


> I'm not very good at using the seach method on here Marty , but there's a fairly clear photo of him fishing for Ribbon fish in Offat's here somewhere. It's good to see you on here , but not under these circumstances .


I may try to find it Paul. I didn't know you were on here either. I ain't seen you in a while. I did talk to a friend of yours though, David. He hunts your moms orchard. I sold him my Revo S. I retired from TDCJ since last I talked with you.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Is it the same one?


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

That sure looks the same to me . Congrats on the retirement Marty .

Look at the 2 close together I sure hope he is okay .
Originally Posted by *roundman*  
_







_


----------



## mley1 (Feb 22, 2009)

patfatdaddy said:


> I fished there Saturday and there was an Oriental guy in a wooden box about twice as big as that barrel. He was using some short heavy rods and cut bait. Maybe he just got a bigger boat.
> Pat


What color was the box? Distance and photo's can be deceiving when it comes to judging the size of an object. The box in the USCG photo is larger than it appears. If you look in the picture, one of his heavy rods is on the right side of the picture. And, the seat he sat on is that piece of wood going across the back . The holes on the front of the gunwal in the pic is what he used for rod holders.


----------



## mley1 (Feb 22, 2009)

MEGABITE said:


> Is it the same one?


That's him!!! That's him!! That sure looks like it could be the same guy we saw over at the barges near the ferry landing.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

The pic is from here:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=502191&highlight=offats&page=2


----------



## redneck91 (May 19, 2012)

I've been fishing clear lake shores and saw an oriental fella pull one like that out of the back of his truck, park, get in, launch and off he went. This was about 3-4 weeks ago.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Here is a better picture of that boat with the guy in it at the entrance to Clear Lake.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice to see that USCG Houston has recognized the help that 2cool can provide when needed. I doubt USCG will be on here posting unless they need our help. Maybe from now on we should all try to avoid humor in their threads. Not pointing anyone out....it might help in the future to try and maintain a certain level of seriousness on USCG_Sector_Houston threads.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

That's the guy. He caught a few Saturday but we only caught one oversized redfish and a couple of gafftops there. Went to the harbor and caught a few. M first time to fish that area.
Pat


----------



## mley1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Game-Over said:


> Nice to see that USCG Houston has recognized the help that 2cool can provide when needed. I doubt USCG will be on here posting unless they need our help. Maybe from now on we should all try to avoid humor in their threads. Not pointing anyone out....it might help in the future to try and maintain a certain level of seriousness on USCG_Sector_Houston threads.


They were very serious about the SAR when I called them. They were appreciative of the info. I hope they are monitoring this thread as the pics of the fisherman may assist them with identifying who he is, and whether he is ok or not. Do ya'll think another call to USCG is in order so they know about the posted pics of the fisherman?


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

redneck91 said:


> I've been fishing clear lake shores and saw an oriental fella pull one like that out of the back of his truck, park, get in, launch and off he went. This was about 3-4 weeks ago.


Remember what type of truck it was....age make model.

That might help with land based search...find empty truck near a launch site you know hes out there somewhere.


----------



## mley1 (Feb 22, 2009)

surf_ox said:


> Remember what type of truck it was....age make model.
> 
> That might help with land based search...find empty truck near a launch site you know hes out there somewhere.


Absolutely! That would be a huge help in trying to locate him.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

mley1 said:


> They were very serious about the SAR when I called them. They were appreciative of the info. I hope they are monitoring this thread as the pics of the fisherman may assist them with identifying who he is, and whether he is ok or not. Do ya'll think another call to USCG is in order so they know about the posted pics of the fisherman?


They're on here now.


----------



## USCG_Sector_Houston (Nov 26, 2012)

All, the USCG at Houston-Galveston is closely monitoring the situation and this thread. We have used all information to potentially locate the missing individual. Please keep the information coming, particularly a name, phone number, last time someone saw this individual. Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

It would probably help if someone was to hand out the photos to the fish houses in Seabrook . I bet someone knows him. He's been fishing out of that boat all over this area. Thank you USCG_Sector_Hou. and welcome to the site. You will get nothing but help from 2cool .


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I contacted the person that took the pic I posted from FB to see if she has a better copy of that picture. It was taken in July, so it might still be on her camera. FB degrades the quality of pics for storage reasons, and with any luck, she still has the original. I posted a link to this thread on her FB page too.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Hope this ends well. Prayers for the man and his family


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

Mont,

Rex found the picture on his cell phone. I am sending it to your e-mail address now. I hope this helps.

Heather


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

here's the full size, unedited original version. Thanks Heather and Rex.


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

2cool is 2cool....


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Looks like a NASA cap.


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

I took this on July 4th weekend. Clear Lake


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Y'all spread this around to the other forums you are on and your FB pages.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Make/model/color of truck would be helpful....


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Done.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

i PM'ed redneck91 to see if he could remember yr mk model of truck and to post it

we'll see.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

No problem Mont. We hope it helps.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Subscribed


----------



## Outrigger1146 (May 16, 2013)

Prayers sent!


----------



## USCG_Sector_Houston (Nov 26, 2012)

All,
The US Coast Guard has suspended the active search for the unconfirmed person in the water. Our fact finding quest remains active and any information that anyone has to help find the owner of the homemade boat please call 713.678.9055. The Coast Guard in Galveston has possession of the boat and we would like to verify the owner.

Thank you all for your assistance. Be safe, wear your life vests, let a responsible person know where you will be boating and when you will return. And most importantly, FISH ON!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank y'all and best of luck. Hope y'all can find this man safe and get him home to fish another day.:texasflag


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks to you guys for what you do. I've never needed your help, but I'm glad to know you're there if I ever need it. USCG rocks.

And I hope everyone who made fun of the OP gets some red. Shame on you.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Also here http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=news/local&id=9222906

Almost 99% sure he is Vietnamese, we'll check ...


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Aug 3, 2007)

.


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Aug 3, 2007)

If he's found alive I'd be game to throw in a few bucks to help start a fund to buy the guy a Jon boat. Anyone with that much game is OK by me. And a life jacket.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

First post was tasteless cap!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

capt. david said:


> First post was tasteless cap!


I don't see any thing

Â©


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

He deleted it.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

capt. david said:


> He deleted it.


Oh.

Â©


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Aug 3, 2007)

Agreed. Lets hope he's just hiding out for fear of reprisals / penalties.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Cap'n Crunch said:


> If he's found alive I'd be game to throw in a few bucks to help start a fund to buy the guy a Jon boat. Anyone with that much game is OK by me. And a life jacket.


The life jacket deal has been bothering me. I have plenty on my boat and went by that guy a few times without offering him one. Let's hope his boat just got loose from wherever he tied it up and he's OK. The CG finding bait in his boat is telling a different tale, though.

http://www.galvestondailynews.com/news/local_news/article_1758a89c-1065-11e3-a20e-0019bb30f31a.html


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*I've never seen*

any VietNamese wear a PFD...even across the pond.Hope all turns out well


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

I have a life jacket I'm willing to donate if we can track him down. Feeling he is alive somewhere, probably cleaning a mess of whiting somewhere.


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Aug 3, 2007)

The pic from Clear Lake seems to show a bucket with lid and ice chest(s). Seems to indicate some items with flotation capabilities in the event of a capsizing. But the original pic shows no bucket / ice chests, and rods placed neatly at both gunnels, which to me suggests no capsizing. Lets hope he was unloading buckets & gear and his boat got away from him.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

USCG_Sector_Houston said:


> All,
> The US Coast Guard has suspended the active search for the unconfirmed person in the water. Our fact finding quest remains active and any information that anyone has to help find the owner of the homemade boat please call 713.678.9055. The Coast Guard in Galveston has possession of the boat and we would like to verify the owner.
> 
> Thank you all for your assistance. Be safe, wear your life vests, let a responsible person know where you will be boating and when you will return. And most importantly, FISH ON!


I knew those guys fished!!!!

Thanks USCG for all you do and when you do it...


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Might not be the same box/guy*

I also saw this gray box with the blue top by the ferry landing in Bolivar on Saturday. He was by Frenchtown Rd about 2 PM. He was fishing current between the sunken barge and the jetties and latter moved about 100-200 west of there.

But I don't think the blue box they found is the same on this pic and the same one I saw on Saturday. I think this should be aired the Vietnamese television channel here to see if anyone knows him.



Mont said:


> Here is a better picture of that boat with the guy in it at the entrance to Clear Lake.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> The life jacket deal has been bothering me. I have plenty on my boat and went by that guy a few times without offering him one. Let's hope his boat just got loose from wherever he tied it up and he's OK. The CG finding bait in his boat is telling a different tale, though.
> 
> http://www.galvestondailynews.com/news/local_news/article_1758a89c-1065-11e3-a20e-0019bb30f31a.html


Mont..would you mind posting up the whole article from the GDN for those of us who are not subscribers...All we can get are just the first couple of lines...

I sure hope we can go thru with the deal on getting this guy a jon boat...and he is just cleaning fish like another poster suggested.. Those folks from Vietnam and that corner of the world grew up around the water and it wouldn't surprise me if he was a fair to middling swimmer...

Hoping for a good outcome on this one.. jd....


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope this man is found alive. I have been following closely and am glad to see the Coast Guard involved, but sorry they called off the active search.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I will contact some of Vietnamese TV and radio channels here to see if they can Id the person. Pray he is ok. 2Cool is at best.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

keep us informed !!! I am following this post and praying for a good outcome !!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

full text of the Galveston Daily News article.
The copyright is owned by www.galvnews.com

==========
*U.S. Coast Guard searches for possible missing fisherman*

* By CHRIS PASCHENKO | Posted: Thursday, August 29, 2013 12:10 am * 
BOLIVAR PENINSULA â€" An unmanned and likely homemade boat found floating Wednesday in Galveston Bay with only fishing gear aboard prompted the U.S. Coast Guard to search for a possible missing fisherman.
The Coast Guard searched by helicopter and boat off the Bolivar Peninsula for a 50-year-old man of Asian descent and asked for the publicâ€™s help in finding him.
A Galveston-Bolivar ferryboat captain reported finding an unmanned craft, which started the search. A Coast Guard crew from Galveston found the small boat near the Bolivar ferry terminal at 9:19 a.m.

The craft had bait and a bamboo pole inside, prompting a more extensive search from a helicopter crew, Coast Guard Petty Officer 1st Class Andrew Kendrick said.

Other fishermen off Bolivar have seen the man in the boat before. The Coast Guard asked anyone who has seen the missing man or knows his identity to call the Sector Houston-Galveston headquarters at 713- 671-5113.


----------



## redneck91 (May 19, 2012)

Sorry all for the late reply, I was contacting friends to see if they had any better memory of the truck. It seems like it was an smaller older truck, think s10, Tacoma or Ranger sized, but color-wise we are unsure. Possibly tan, possibly 2 tone red and gold. We didn't pay too much attention to it. One thing we agreed on was that it had a camper on the back. I know it aint much help but our guy launched from the boat ramp at Clear Lake Shores, hopefully there's no lone truck sitting there..
Prayers for a safe return


----------



## USCG_Sector_Houston (Nov 26, 2012)

I wanted to pass along a thank you from Sector Houson-Galveston to everyone here at 2CoolFishing. With all of the reports that were received, and the information given, we were able locate the individual and verify he is safe and sound, and fishing today. Fish on!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

THAT is GREAT news!!!


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

That's great news . What's the story on him loosing his boat ?


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Awesome news!

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LazyL (May 15, 2013)

Great news!!!!!!


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

great news and thank you for the update!


----------



## mley1 (Feb 22, 2009)

2cool!!!!!


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Paul Marx said:


> That's great news . What's the story on him loosing his boat ?


Perhaps he simply "disposed" of it and dint think that there were good folks like y'all who actually cared about folks like him.

Glad it had a happy ending. Please pass the tissues.


----------



## SharkBittenC10 (Aug 13, 2013)

I didn't help out much, but I had been watching this thread for the past couple of days hoping for the man to have a safe return and it's just 2cool how everyone that has seen him, or paid any kind of attention helped out and gave what they knew! Great news to find out he is fine and out fishing today! 

Y'all guys are awesome!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Awesome news!


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Great news. Thanks for the update. And thanks for all the Coast Guard does to keep our waters safe.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

awesome news !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

USCG_Sector_Houston said:


> I wanted to pass along a thank you from Sector Houson-Galveston to everyone here at 2CoolFishing. With all of the reports that were received, and the information given, we were able locate the individual and verify he is safe and sound, and fishing today. Fish on!


He's already back fishing? I figured it would be awhile with all the safety violations you guys threw at him. Right?


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

chumy said:


> He's already back fishing? I figured it would be awhile with all the safety violations you guys threw at him. Right?


Definitely he needs a few spankings!


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Who cares if he got sited or not, I'm so glad he is safe... I'm sure he learned his lesson. So many ships passing by...


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

uscg_sector_houston said:


> i wanted to pass along a thank you from sector houson-galveston to everyone here at 2coolfishing. With all of the reports that were received, and the information given, we were able locate the individual and verify he is safe and sound, and fishing today. Fish on!


outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redneck91 (May 19, 2012)

I'm thankful he's safe. I'd sure like to know the story behind how the boat got to where it was


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I am so glad he is safe. I feel very proud to be a 2Cooler today. Thanks to the Coast Guard who trusted our site enough to ask for our help and thanks to all of those who assisted them with information and pictures. Awesome...just awesome!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm glad he is safe. Thanks to the US Coast Guard and all the fellow 2coolers for helping and assisted with information and pictures.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Law Dog said:


> I'm glad he is safe. Thanks to the US Coast Guard and all the fellow 2coolers for helping and assisted with information and pictures.


x two..good news for a change


----------



## mley1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Glad to hear he is ok. It'll be good to see his smiling face out there catching fish!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very good ending you guys are 2cool for all the posting and photos. If I ever get lost I hope you guys are on the case, great job to all. I have extra life jackets to if anybody knows were I can send them to the guy. And let me know if there is a way to help the guy get a john boat.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

FISHROADIE said:


> Very good ending you guys are 2cool for all the posting and photos. If I ever get lost I hope you guys are on the case, great job to all. I have extra life jackets to if anybody knows were I can send them to the guy. And let me know if there is a way to help the guy get a john boat.


Good idea. I'll pitch in too. Mont, is there anyway you can help make this happen?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I'd be in on the jon boat...but the more I think about it..he probably built that 'boat' himself..and has probably fished in boats like that his whole life in his homeland.. The boat is so short...and is not motor powered so he is probably not required to have all the CG stuff on it.. A PFD would be a good idea .. plus...anybody here on 2cool speak viet cong?...LOL.. Nice thought but I bet he would take the gift and sell it and get back in 'his' boat..

I'm just glad he is alive..but would sure like to know how his boat got away from him


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> I'd be in on the jon boat...but the more I think about it..he probably built that 'boat' himself..and has probably fished in boats like that his whole life in hs homeland.. The boat is so short...and is not motor powered so he is probably not required to have all the CG stuff on it.. A PFD would be a good idea .. plus...anobody here on 2cool speak viet cong?...LOL.. *Nice thought but I bet he would take the gift and sell it and get back in 'his' boat..*
> 
> I'm just glad he is alive..but would sure like to know how his boat got away from him


You are probably right.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

great news, and congrats to the Coasties. Yall do a great job


I like a anyone who fishes, someone who fishes out of a box is hardcore. Luv it


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Reel Time said:


> Good idea. I'll pitch in too. Mont, is there anyway you can help make this happen?


He would probably sell it the first time he did not catch any fish in it, and go right back to the tub. I would still like to see him in a life jacket.


----------



## Boatcrazy700 (May 30, 2010)

It's amazing not to long ago this site was blocked on Coast Guard computers. After many incidents and showing the powers to be it was cleared as a safe site. Again 2Coolers prove themselves as outstanding boaters and sources of knowledge. Thanks from a Coastie


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Boatcrazy700 said:


> It's amazing not to long ago this site was blocked on Coast Guard computers. After many incidents and showing the powers to be it was cleared as a safe site. Again 2Coolers prove themselves as outstanding boaters and sources of knowledge. Thanks from a Coastie


I didn't get that memo! Wish I wouldve known that.


----------



## Boatcrazy700 (May 30, 2010)

Yeap. Chad tried several times and he was blocked out. Of course it might of been from it hitting the server 50-100 times a day from all of us searching for boats!! Now go get Brantley his bicycle


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

chumy said:


> He's already back fishing? I figured it would be awhile with all the safety violations you guys threw at him. Right?


Shhhhhhhh. He never stopped fishin. He's a neenjah!

Glad he's safe.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

prayers answered, glad he's safe


----------



## wmrcer (Dec 24, 2008)

He's back at it. Saw him about 1:30 today out in the clear lake channel.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

wmrcer said:


> He's back at it. Saw him about 1:30 today out in the clear lake channel.


Don't tell me he was in the same box with no PFD. :headknock


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

He was in Offats Bayou Monday afternoon anchored in the middle of the boat lane.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Pattillo said:


> He was in Offats Bayou Monday afternoon anchored in the middle of the boat lane.


I don't think the blue boat and that one are one in the same. Could be wrong, but I think it is two different people?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Someone get that guy a kayak and a dang PFD

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

I saw him at the Bolivar ferry landing Tuesday morning.


----------

